# They aren't tipping. :(



## Smiley1T

I guess I live in work in an area where they're just not tipping. What to suggest?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Most don't tip it is Ubers policy that tips are not required or expected.


----------



## corniilius

Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Of course not and they even will bring your food out to your table at some of the mcdonalds. I have even had them circle around and ask if anyone needed refills/ pick up trash but that is more common at Chic fil a


----------



## Smiley1T

Uberfunitis said:


> Most don't tip it is Ubers policy that tips are not required or expected.


Yes I do understand that. And it doesn't rub me too wrong but when I here about other drivers they're always talking about their tips. Just wonder how they're getting theirs that's all


----------



## TedInTampa

My suggestion and experience can be found here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


----------



## Smiley1T

TedInTampa said:


> My suggestion and experience can be found here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


I made my sign!! Thanks! I worked 5 hours yesterday and made $96 from Uber and $110 in tips!! I'm sure this won't always happen but it sure felt good yesterday!


----------



## Grahamcracker

Just the tip...


----------



## Smiley1T

Grahamcracker said:


> Just the tip...


???? Not understanding your question


----------



## John shot

Smiley1T said:


> I made my sign!! Thanks! I worked 5 hours yesterday and made $96 from Uber and $110 in tips!! I'm sure this won't always happen but it sure felt good yesterday!





Smiley1T said:


> ???? Not understanding your question


Where did you purchase the sign?


----------



## corniilius

I did get a $20 tip last night. Totally unexpected. I took off in a hurry before he asked for change.


----------



## Smiley1T

John shot said:


> Where did you purchase the sign?


I made it on power point


----------



## DRider85

corniilius said:


> Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


Well, personally, I have. Just 2 dollars though, 5 bucks is too much. They make peanuts.


----------



## corniilius

DRider85 said:


> Well, personally, I have. Just 2 dollars though, 5 bucks is too much. They make peanuts.


There's a reason for that. It's an entry level job for high school kids and retirees. It's not meant for one to actually support themselves.


----------



## DRider85

corniilius said:


> There's a reason for that. It's an entry level job for high school kids and retirees. It's not meant for one to actually support themselves.


But you can say that for everything


----------



## MadePenniesToday

A tip sign sometimes won't work by itself. Engage in a conversation if possible. Act as a friend to loosen the rider up. But don't be a suck up.


----------



## Noneya damn business




----------



## John shot

Where on the app did you find that??


----------



## Noneya damn business

John shot said:


> Where on the app did you find that??


First screen after u update app


----------



## Arb Watson

corniilius said:


> Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


Actually I do.



corniilius said:


> There's a reason for that. It's an entry level job for high school kids and retirees. It's not meant for one to actually support themselves.


That is what a corporation wants you to believe, the workers still deserve a living wage.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Noneya damn business said:


> Does mcDonalds workers use their own supplies for u? Do they pay for the gas to operate the machinery? Stfu u troll. U are a cheap ******


Both agreed to do a job for a given price there is no difference. If you make too little than demand more, refuse to work at a rate you don't believe is correct. Find an employee that values your contribution as much as you value it. I simply will not pay more than is agreed if it is not required.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I enjoy tipping at mcdonalds.


----------



## corniilius

Arb Watson said:


> Actually I do.
> 
> That is what a corporation wants you to believe, the workers still deserve a living wage.


Then they should find a job that pays more.


----------



## lowcountry dan

corniilius said:


> Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


McDonalds does not get my bags out the trunk at the airport. Rule of thumb: If someone gets your bags, you tip them. If someone goes out of their way to help you or provide good service, you tip them. Not too complicated.


----------



## corniilius

lowcountry dan said:


> McDonalds does not get my bags out the trunk at the airport. Rule of thumb: If someone gets your bags, you tip them. If someone goes out of their way to help you or provide good service, you tip them. Not too complicated.


The entitled pax don't see it that way. Taxis are the Denny's of transportation where as Uber/Lyft is the Mcdonalds. You can thank Travis for that.


----------



## Arb Watson

corniilius said:


> The entitled pax don't see it that way. Taxis are the Denny's of transportation where as Uber/Lyft is the Mcdonalds. You can thank Travis for that.


Danny's more like burger king...


----------



## corniilius

No, I'd say Denny's. When we were in Texas for a cruise, our taxi driver worked his ass off for us and he was less expensive than an uber xl. We wouldn't have gotten that same treatment with an Uber. I rewarded him with a 20.


----------



## Arb Watson

Sure keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Lawlet91

Lol must be nice having a unicorn taxi driver


----------



## tohunt4me

Smiley1T said:


> I guess I live in work in an area where they're just not tipping. What to suggest?


You Knew they wouldnt !
Uber Brainwashed them for years !

We should get Double rhe compensation that we recieve.


----------



## Arb Watson

corniilius said:


> No, I'd say Denny's. When we were in Texas for a cruise, our taxi driver worked his ass off for us and he was less expensive than an uber xl. We wouldn't have gotten that same treatment with an Uber. I rewarded him with a 20.


So why did you tip a cab driver? I thought no tips required.



corniilius said:


> Then they should find a job that pays more.
> 
> Troll? Wow, that's pretty harsh. Tell me, do you even have a real job or are you one of those sorry cases that thinks rideshare is going to afford you a decent living? If so, when was the exact moment that you gave up on life. Hard work and determination gets people what they want. Crying, whining and doing nothing to improve ones situation turns them into, well, you. Now you may call me a troll.


Hard work and determination? You are so delusional.


----------



## corniilius

Arb Watson said:


> So why did you tip a cab driver? I thought no tips required.
> 
> Hard work and determination? You are so delusional.


Because he earned it. 5 people 3 bags each. He moved quick, worked hard and was a pleasant person to ne around. Got us there in good time too.

You seem kind of slow, so I'll explain it to you again, but doubt it will help. The pax see Uber(that's us drivers) as the Mcdonalds of transportation. People don't tip at Mcdonalds, so they are less inclined to tip us as well.

There, did I dumb it down enough for you?


----------



## Arb Watson

corniilius said:


> Because he earned it. 5 people 3 bags each. He moved quick, worked hard and was a pleasant person to ne around. Got us there in good time too.
> 
> You seem kind of slow, so I'll explain it to you again, but doubt it will help. The pax see Uber(that's us drivers) as the Mcdonalds of transportation. People don't tip at Mcdonalds, so they are less inclined to tip us as well.
> 
> There, did I dumb it down enough for you?


Yo get me those fries, pronto....



corniilius said:


> Because he earned it. 5 people 3 bags each. He moved quick, worked hard and was a pleasant person to ne around. Got us there in good time too.
> 
> You seem kind of slow, so I'll explain it to you again, but doubt it will help. The pax see Uber(that's us drivers) as the Mcdonalds of transportation. People don't tip at Mcdonalds, so they are less inclined to tip us as well.
> 
> There, did I dumb it down enough for you?


Well I doubt McDonalds has bimmers, acuras, benzs driving around.


----------



## corniilius

Arb Watson said:


> Yo get me those fries, pronto....
> 
> Well I doubt McDonalds has bimmers, acuras, benzs driving around.


And he's allowed to drive ladies and gentlemen tisk tisk


----------



## Arb Watson

Really?


----------



## newbiewpb

Uberfunitis said:


> Both agreed to do a job for a given price there is no difference. If you make too little than demand more, refuse to work at a rate you don't believe is correct. Find an employee that values your contribution as much as you value it. I simply will not pay more than is agreed if it is not required.


please give me your address so i can come over there now and "educate you " yes I will call an ambulance after your "lesson"


----------



## Ace Richards

Nobody ever tips the bus driver! It is not required or expected!


----------



## DRider85

Ace Richards said:


> Nobody ever tips the bus driver! It is not required or expected!


But it's the right thing to do. Why would you tip an Uber Driver or Taxi Driver, but not the bus driver?

I'm a little disappointed though when I go to a cafe. I tip in their little jar and make sure that they see me do it. But I don't get a reaction or a thank you. That is what I want.


----------



## freddieman

corniilius said:


> Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


this is a different gig than McD's. we are providing our own vehicles, gas, insurance....we oblige favors such as waiting, putting bags in car, making extra stops, cutting little corners to get them there faster if they are in a hurry etc....its personalized service like a hair stylist. please don't say its the same. its a different kind of service than McD's.


----------



## Uberfunitis

I see rideshare as someone who is going in a given direction anyways so they pick up someone going along the same direction and get their gas and a little extra paid for along the way. Ride share is not a job, even if people are able to make money off it. The amount paid for the ride is the tip.


----------



## freddieman

Ace Richards said:


> Nobody ever tips the bus driver! It is not required or expected!


Does the bus driver drive the pax to their doors? Don't u have to walk to a bus stop to get picked up? Plus the city transit system is subsidized by county and city tax. The bus fares doesn't even come close to paying for all the expidentures to run a bus.

Common sense man.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Uberfunitis said:


> I see rideshare as someone who is going in a given direction anyways so they pick up someone going along the same direction and get their gas and a little extra paid for along the way. Ride share is not a job, even if people are able to make money off it. The amount paid for the ride is the tip.


We get it. You hate tips. How many times do you have to repeat yourself? You're not going to change anyone's mind about expecting a tip. Stop being an attention wh0re


----------



## Trafficat

Uberfunitis said:


> I see rideshare as someone who is going in a given direction anyways so they pick up someone going along the same direction and get their gas and a little extra paid for along the way. Ride share is not a job, even if people are able to make money off it. The amount paid for the ride is the tip.


It is very rare for a rideshare driver to do destination filter and in some markets that is not even a feature. i.e. it is sheer luck for a driver to get a passenger going the same direction.

Most of the guys are doing it part time, but that does not mean it is not a job. It is very much a for-profit enterprise.

What you pay for a ride on Uber isn't a tip, because the driver won't pick you up if you don't pay. Paying for the trip is mandatory.



Uberfunitis said:


> Both agreed to do a job for a given price there is no difference. If you make too little than demand more, refuse to work at a rate you don't believe is correct. Find an employee that values your contribution as much as you value it. I simply will not pay more than is agreed if it is not required.


So which is it, a job, or just a driver going the same way providing charity service? Is it work or is it just some guy driving somewhere and you're along for the ride on the way to his destination?

I think you are confusing Uber with WazePool.

And even on Wazepool, which is non-profit for the driver, unless the driver offers a free carpool, what you pay for the wazepool still isn't a tip. You are REQUIRED to pay.


----------



## Nick781

MadePenniesToday said:


> A tip sign sometimes won't work by itself. Engage in a conversation if possible. Act as a friend to loosen the rider up. But don't be a suck up.


I got a five dollar tip talking to this couple like a friend usually works but depends on the crowds your swinging around too; young girls going to the bar with friends are not going to tip they are the cheapest of the cheap!


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> It is very rare for a rideshare driver to do destination filter and in some markets that is not even a feature. i.e. it is sheer luck for a driver to get a passenger going the same direction.
> 
> Most of the guys are doing it part time, but that does not mean it is not a job. It is very much a for-profit enterprise.
> 
> What you pay for a ride on Uber isn't a tip, because the driver won't pick you up if you don't pay. Paying for the trip is mandatory.
> 
> So which is it, a job, or just a driver going the same way providing charity service? Is it work or is it just some guy driving somewhere and you're along for the ride on the way to his destination?
> 
> I think you are confusing Uber with WazePool.
> 
> And even on Wazepool, which is non-profit for the driver, unless the driver offers a free carpool, what you pay for the wazepool still isn't a tip. You are REQUIRED to pay.


Uber / Lyft are rideshare, Unless we are doing uberPool / LyftLine or some sort of destination filter than we are not doing ride share at all. If we are not doing those things than we are false advertising exactly what we are doing here.

If we are doing this as a job, than it is no different than a Taxi and needs to be regulated as a taxi with meters that are certified proper markings on vehicles etc... whatever is required where you drive.

Either way A rideshare or a taxi neither deserves a tip, as it was not negotiated before agreeing to provide the service. I do not abide by unwritten rules. If you want a tip to be part of your compensation than negotiate that into the price, though than it is not really a tip and just compensation.



MadePenniesToday said:


> We get it. You hate tips. How many times do you have to repeat yourself? You're not going to change anyone's mind about expecting a tip. Stop being an attention wh0re


I get it, you want people to tip, but they are not tipping to the level you wish that they were. I think the topic has been discussed to death but we continue to discuss it because people like talking about what they like talking about.



freddieman said:


> Does the bus driver drive the pax to their doors? Don't u have to walk to a bus stop to get picked up? Plus the city transit system is subsidized by county and city tax. The bus fares doesn't even come close to paying for all the expidentures to run a bus.
> 
> Common sense man.


It cost more than a bus to take an Uber / Lyft, even pool is multiples more expensive than a bus. That extra pay is for the extra service of being dropped off at the door and not at some bus stop. Why should I tip when I am already paying for that service.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber / Lyft are rideshare, Unless we are doing uberPool / LyftLine or some sort of destination filter than we are not doing ride share at all. If we are not doing those things than we are false advertising exactly what we are doing here.
> 
> If we are doing this as a job, than it is no different than a Taxi and needs to be regulated as a taxi with meters that are certified proper markings on vehicles etc... whatever is required where you drive.
> 
> Either way A rideshare or a taxi neither deserves a tip, as it was not negotiated before agreeing to provide the service. I do not abide by unwritten rules. If you want a tip to be part of your compensation than negotiate that into the price, though than it is not really a tip and just compensation.
> 
> I get it, you want people to tip, but they are not tipping to the level you wish that they were. I think the topic has been discussed to death but we continue to discuss it because people like talking about what they like talking about.


Jesus. You're such a tool. The general premise behind tipping is this: It encourages one to go over and above the minimum effort required for a job. Period. McDonalds employees usually don't do this, probably largely because they don't have an incentive to, such as being tipped. A waiter/waitress at a sit down restaurant generally will try to be better, because they do get tipped.

I'm generally a pretty nice and talkative guy... But if there were not the possibility of being tipped doing this work there are some days when I would definitely be less pleasant with riders, not help lugging their luggage around etc. Since I MAY be tipped I usually try to put in the extra effort even when I don't feel like it. A lot of the time it pays off. Now that Uber has in app tipping here in Seattle I may even put in still more effort to please passengers as there is a greater likelihood of them kicking me down some tip action.

Base pay, in this case the fare, is getting you from A to B safely. Effort over and above that is tip worthy. Whether that is being super nice and talkative, lugging pax stuff around, or whatever. Maybe if more professions were base pay + tip model there would be better customer service in other sectors too.

Any which way you simply have to accept that in this part of the world for certain professions it is simply CUSTOMARY to tip, so that's what you do. If in other parts of the world it is not expected to tip a waiter, then don't. The pay is structured differently there, and that is fine. But to not tip a waiter in the US on a dumb anti-tipping principle is just bullshit and being a cheap ass.

I always tip way better than you're supposed to for such things because it's a beater job and I feel it's a nice thing to do. You obviously don't, and that probably means all types of tipped workers hate you, and ultimately give you inferior service to someone like myself. I have some bartenders trained to poor me drinks twice as good as they do for most people because I am generous. It can pay to not be a tightwad asshole sometimes.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Ballard_Driver said:


> Jesus. You're such a tool. The general premise behind tipping is this: It encourages one to go over and above the minimum effort required for a job. Period. McDonalds employees usually don't do this, probably largely because they don't have an incentive to, such as being tipped. A waiter/waitress at a sit down restaurant generally will try to be better, because they do get tipped.
> 
> I'm generally a pretty nice and talkative guy... But if there were not the possibility of being tipped doing this work there are some days when I would definitely be less pleasant with riders, not help lugging their luggage around etc. Since I MAY be tipped I usually try to put in the extra effort even when I don't feel like it. A lot of the time it pays off. Now that Uber has in app tipping here in Seattle I may even put in still more effort to please passengers as there is a greater likelihood of them kicking me down some tip action.
> 
> Base pay, in this case the fare, is getting you from A to B safely. Effort over and above that is tip worthy. Whether that is being super nice and talkative, lugging pax stuff around, or whatever. Maybe if more professions were base pay + tip model there would be better customer service in other sectors too.
> 
> Any which way you simply have to accept that in this part of the world for certain professions it is simply CUSTOMARY to tip, so that's what you do. If in other parts of the world it is not expected to tip a waiter, then don't. The pay is structured differently there, and that is fine. But to not tip a waiter in the US on a dumb anti-tipping principle is just bullshit and being a cheap ass.
> 
> I always tip way better than you're supposed to for such things because it's a beater job and I feel it's a nice thing to do. You obviously don't, and that probably means all types of tipped workers hate you, and ultimately give you inferior service to someone like myself. I have some bartenders trained to poor me drinks twice as good as they do for most people because I am generous. It can pay to not be a tightwad asshole sometimes.


Tipping may have at one point led to better service, it is just expected now and really has no added value to your service other than not getting your food screwed with.

There is no defined level of service you get with the fare, some say that it is point to point driving in a safe vehicle others it is more. With the rating system in place it really is up to the customer to decide what is included in the base fare and rate accordingly. I am sure that each market has different expectations from the passengers as too what is minimally expected.

Just because something is customary i.e. every one is doing it does not mean that it should be done, or that I will do it. It is a half truth that the pay structure is different for tipped workers like waiters, if they do not make the fed min wage the employer is required to make up the difference.

I go out to eat often and tip those places that I go to more than once at 20% usually except when service is bad than 10% and I can not see a noticeable difference in service between the places that I go often and tip well and the places I will never return to and do not tip. It is a shame that you are extorted into tipping so that you do not get crap done to your food. Thankfully Uber / Lyft do not have that kind of leverage and get no tip ever.


----------



## Ballard_Driver

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping may have at one point led to better service, it is just expected now and really has no added value to your service other than not getting your food screwed with.
> 
> There is no defined level of service you get with the fare, some say that it is point to point driving in a safe vehicle others it is more. With the rating system in place it really is up to the customer to decide what is included in the base fare and rate accordingly. I am sure that each market has different expectations from the passengers as too what is minimally expected.
> 
> Just because something is customary i.e. every one is doing it does not mean that it should be done, or that I will do it. It is a half truth that the pay structure is different for tipped workers like waiters, if they do not make the fed min wage the employer is required to make up the difference.
> 
> I go out to eat often and tip those places that I go to more than once at 20% usually except when service is bad than 10% and I can not see a noticeable difference in service between the places that I go often and tip well and the places I will never return to and do not tip. It is a shame that you are extorted into tipping so that you do not get crap done to your food. Thankfully Uber / Lyft do not have that kind of leverage and get no tip ever.


I don't really buy the idea that tipping doesn't get people better service generally though even now. Obviously an employer would set a threshold for how bad service could be at a place without tipping, as in they could fire bad waiters who were lower than a certain standard... But I think the fact that the carrot dangles all the time keeps people trying harder than they would otherwise without threatening to fire them. I used myself as an example. I, generally speaking, try to do a great job driving. I have a 4.93/4.94 rating on Uber, ranges about the same on Lyft... Yet I know there are times I would let myself slip more than I do out of laziness if the hypothetical carrot weren't dangling out there. That's just a fact, and I can admit it.

What that means is perhaps you DO get the same service from every place whether you tip good or bad, but the only reason you're getting that level of service is because they expect a tip to be coming, and they would be shittier if there were never any expectation of a tip. You have to be really memorable either as a great tipper or as a horrible tipper to get remembered at most places. I usually try to be remembered as an awesome tipper. I think it's a kind thing to do, and often it does get remembered, and you do get better service if you go frequently enough to a place.

I mean how often do you run into a completely horrible fast food worker versus a Dennys waitress? Or a horrible retail employee versus a waiter? You almost never see service industry people who are as awful as low wage un-tipped employees. I think the tipping culture is part of that. I bet service at Burger King would be taken up a notch or two if employees received tips.

I agree that just because everybody else is doing something doesn't mean it SHOULD be done... But in many cases I think it's pointless to "fight the system" over something that's not really bad anyway. I am 110% okay with the principle of tipping, and don't find it a problem in any way shape or form. However even if one does it's just a dick move to not tip some poor bastard in an industry where it is customary to tip. You're not "stickin' it to the man" or changing the world or anything... You're just screwing some guy out of his expected income. The truth is if tipping were abolished, other wages would go up in most of those industries, AND then those costs would be passed on to you. But since tipping does exist, all one is doing is skating on paying their fair share. Try to convince a place to eliminate tipping if you want, but don't stiff the people before that happens and their regular wages go up.


----------



## corniilius

freddieman said:


> this is a different gig than McD's. we are providing our own vehicles, gas, insurance....we oblige favors such as waiting, putting bags in car, making extra stops, cutting little corners to get them there faster if they are in a hurry etc....its personalized service like a hair stylist. please don't say its the same. its a different kind of service than McD's.


Read my other comments so you don't look so foolish.


----------



## Trafficat

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber / Lyft are rideshare, Unless we are doing uberPool / LyftLine or some sort of destination filter than we are not doing ride share at all. If we are not doing those things than we are false advertising exactly what we are doing here.
> 
> If we are doing this as a job, than it is no different than a Taxi and needs to be regulated as a taxi with meters that are certified proper markings on vehicles etc... whatever is required where you drive.


Rideshare is basically a taxi with a different dispatch and payment system. Not to be confused with carpooling. Even on uberpool, you are still paying a driver for a serivce, The thing about English is that it is a flexible language. Rideshare is a euphemism, and maybe when rideshare first started someone might have thought it meant carpooling. But English words change meaning over time, and now rideshare and the "sharing" economy as a whole refers to gig-work, not free sharing. AirBnB is part of the "sharing" economy but basically it amounts to making your house into a hotel.

And no, it does NOT need to be regulated. Instead, taxis need to be deregulated. Why should we have a meter? Do you think we should be stuck using 19th century technology and 19th century ways of doing something? Is it not possible that over 100 years later, we might have alternative systems that could be an improvement over old systems? I can think of no valid reason to require a meter. What is wrong with an upfront fare like Uber has?

Why have "markings" on a vehicle? Just regulate the hell out of everything for the sake of it? That's exactly what is wrong with America. I should be free to make my car a taxi if I want to without getting permission from anyone and I should be able to decorate it anyway I want or not decorate it at all.

I can see requiring insurance so accidents get covered... but regulating the exact minutiae of things that don't hurt anyone at all is just nonsense statist talk.

I should be able to drive a rusted out pinto with no paint at all let alone taxicab symbols, hand out my business cards, and give rides for cash for anyone who would be willing to ride in a rusted out ford Pinto. I don't want a freaking meter. Who are you to tell me how to run my business? What if I just want to charge a flat fee... $10 ride anywhere within city limits. But no, those who hate the free market have to pass laws making that illegal for absolutely no reason at all, except apparently so that police can go around fining people and creating "order".

Anyone who doesn't want to ride in a rusted out ford pinto for a flat fare can still ride in someone else's yellow impala with a light on it's roof that uses a meter. No one is stopping them.

That's why Uber came about. Because no one is going to let me just run a business the way I want to, so you gotta lie instead and say it is "sharing". The only way to get something past the current board of environmentalist socialists that run the government is to claim that your business is either saving the planet or bringing about equality through "sharing". Ideally both. And that's not enough, you'll also need some pocket greasing. Pocket greasing from the past has made regulators not only environmentalist and socialist, but also protectionist. That's why Uber or Lyft can do it but I cannot. If I went to the state and said I wanted to make my car a rideshare they'd say, "no, that's an illegal taxi" but if I'm Uber, apply the proper pocket greasing, then wallah, it's now "rideshare" rather than taxi. And that's why the "rideshare" euphemism exists. Because people like you want to put a halt to everything just for the sake of "regulation". So the only way to make any progress is to trick regulators into thinking money is not a motive, but rather environmental socialism. Otherwise we'd still be riding horses and buggies around since automobiles are too dangerous! Nevermind the fact that horses are also dangerous and horses also emit greenhouse gases!



> Either way A rideshare or a taxi neither deserves a tip, as it was not negotiated before agreeing to provide the service. I do not abide by unwritten rules. If you want a tip to be part of your compensation than negotiate that into the price, though than it is not really a tip and just compensation.


Wait, a minute ago you were saying the fare was a tip. And now you are saying you don't pay tips. So you don't pay fares? So how does that work?

In Uber or Lyft, the fare is not an unwritten rule. You are told you will pay a fare before you book an Uber or Lyft ride.

If the Uber fare is a tip, I don't know what the in-app tipping is... tip on a tip?

I guess no one has to pay for anything if they just say any fee they are charged is a tip and they don't tip.



> I get it, you want people to tip, but they are not tipping to the level you wish that they were. I think the topic has been discussed to death but we continue to discuss it because people like talking about what they like talking about.


Personally, I don't care one way or the other about tipping, if by tipping you mean an extra amount over what you were told to pay. I can take it or leave it.

However, your new assertion seems to be that uber/lyft rides should be free (since the fare Uber charges you is a "tip" and you don't pay "tips"). Do you think that if Uber or Lyft rides were free that you could still get one?

The fare is not a tip.

Get your way and make uber/lyft free and you know what's going to happen? The drivers will simply dissappear. Maybe in a big city like LA you could still wazepool your way around occasionally since there will be a handful of tree huggers willing to give free carpool rides to "save the planet", but 99% of the other Uber drivers would simply not drive if it was free.

Realistically, Uber rides being free means you will have to choose between a taxi or ride at all. With Uber you get to pay half the rate of a taxi right now for taxi style service. If you get your way and make Uber a free service, basically that is a vote for paying full taxi fares because almost no one will work for free.



> It cost more than a bus to take an Uber / Lyft, even pool is multiples more expensive than a bus. That extra pay is for the extra service of being dropped off at the door and not at some bus stop. Why should I tip when I am already paying for that service.


Why should the Uber driver drop you off at your door if you think you Uber should be free, but that you should pay for a bus? Or should the bus be free too, since you are just carpooling along the same route as the driver when you get on a bus?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> Rideshare is basically a taxi with a different dispatch and payment system. Not to be confused with carpooling. The thing about English is that it is a flexible language. Rideshare is a euphemism, and maybe when rideshare first started someone might have thought it meant carpooling. But English words change meaning over time, and now rideshare and the "sharing" economy as a whole refers to gig-work, not free sharing. AirBnB is part of the "sharing" economy but basically it amounts to making your house into a hotel.
> 
> And no, it does NOT need to be regulated. Instead, taxis need to be deregulated. Why should we have a meter? Do you think we should be stuck using 19th century technology and 19th century ways of doing something? Is it not possible that over 100 years later, we might have alternative systems that could be an improvement over old systems? I can think of no valid reason to require a meter. What is wrong with an upfront fare like Uber has?
> 
> Why have "markings" on a vehicle? Just regulate the hell out of everything for the sake of it? That's exactly what is wrong with America. I should be free to make my car a taxi if I want to without getting permission from anyone and I should be able to decorate it anyway I want or not decorate it at all.
> 
> I can see requiring insurance so accidents get covered... but regulating the exact minutiae of things that don't hurt anyone at all is just nonsense statist talk.
> 
> I should be able to drive a rusted out pinto with no paint at all let alone taxicab symbols, hand out my business cards, and give rides for cash for anyone who would be willing to ride in a rusted out ford Pinto. I don't want a freaking meter. Who are you to tell me how to run my business? What if I just want to charge a flat fee... $10 ride anywhere within city limits. But no, those who hate the free market have to pass laws making that illegal for absolutely no reason at all, except apparently so that police can go around fining people and creating "order".
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want to ride in a rusted out ford pinto for a flat fare can still ride in someone else's yellow impala with a light on it's roof that uses a meter. No one is stopping them.
> 
> That's why Uber came about. Because no one is going to let me just run a business the way I want to, so you gotta lie instead and say it is "sharing". The only way to get something past the current board of environmentalist socialists that run the government is to claim that your business is either saving the planet or bringing about equality through "sharing". Ideally both. And that's not enough, you'll also need some pocket greasing. That's why Uber or Lyft can do it but I cannot. If I went to the state and said I wanted to make my car a rideshare they'd say, "no, that's an illegal taxi" but if I'm Uber, apply the proper pocket greasing, then wallah, it's now "rideshare" rather than taxi. And that's why the "rideshare" euphemism exists. Because people like you want to put a halt to everything just for the sake of "regulation". So the only way to make any progress is to trick regulators into thinking money is not a motive, but rather environmental socialism. Otherwise we'd still be riding horses and buggies around since automobiles are too dangerous! Nevermind the fact that horses are also dangerous and horses also emit greenhouse gases!
> 
> Wait, a minute ago you were saying the fare was a tip. And now you are saying you don't pay tips. So you don't pay fares? So how does that work?
> 
> In Uber or Lyft, the fare is not an unwritten rule. You are told you will pay a fare before you book an Uber or Lyft ride.
> 
> If the Uber fare is a tip, I don't know what the in-app tipping is... tip on a tip?
> 
> I guess no one has to pay for anything if they just say any fee they are charged is a tip and they don't tip.
> 
> Personally, I don't care one way or the other about tipping, if by tipping you mean an extra amount over what you were told to pay. I can take it or leave it.
> 
> However, your new assertion seems to be that uber/lyft rides should be free (since the fare Uber charges you is a "tip" and you don't pay "tips"). Do you think that if Uber or Lyft rides were free that you could still get one?
> 
> The fare is not a tip.
> 
> Get your way and make uber/lyft free and you know what's going to happen? The drivers will simply dissappear. Maybe in a big city like LA you could still wazepool your way around occasionally since there will be a handful of tree huggers willing to give free carpool rides to "save the planet", but 99% of the other Uber drivers would simply not drive if it was free.
> 
> Realistically, Uber rides being free means you will have to choose between a taxi or ride at all. With Uber you get to pay half the rate of a taxi right now for taxi style service. If you get your way and make Uber a free service, basically that is a vote for paying full taxi fares because almost no one will work for free.
> 
> Why should the Uber driver drop you off at your door if you think you Uber should be free, but that you should pay for a bus? Or should the bus be free too, since you are just carpooling along the same route as the driver when you get on a bus?


Government regulation is slow to catch up sometimes.

It depends on where you live in VA there is a process that is well defined if you want to start a ride share business, anyone can do it as long as they can afford to pay the fees.

My point above is that if you want to have a rideshare than it should be different in some way than a taxi. If it is a taxi under a different name than it should face the same rules and laws that are in place for a taxi. Are those laws over burdensome absolutely they are. But if one group is subjected to those laws all groups that do the same thing but call themselves something else should be regulated in the same way. I think most taxi drivers would even agree that the rules should be less restrictive for everyone but applied equally to everyone providing the same service.

Why are you ok with some regulations like requiring insurance for public safety but not ok with other public safety rules like having meters or apps that are certified to measure distance accurately. In the case of GPS based, to ensure that the gps recording is accurate and sampled enough to ensure the route taken is actually recorded and that those calculations are accurate etc.

A good way to end a service is to essentially lie and call it something else just to get passed regulators, it may work with enough grease for a time but eventually it will all catch up. I am fine getting rid of regulations but apply regulations fairly across the board if they are there.


----------



## Trafficat

Uberfunitis said:


> If it is a taxi under a different name than it should face the same rules and laws that are in place for a taxi. Are those laws over burdensome absolutely they are. But if one group is subjected to those laws all groups that do the same thing but call themselves something else should be regulated in the same way. I think most taxi drivers would even agree that the rules should be less restrictive for everyone but applied equally to everyone providing the same service.


I agree the same laws should apply to both. Taxi drivers would possibly agree in less restrictive rules, but taxi companies that grease pockets only have interest in reducing the number of providers of taxi services to as few providers as possible, and they are the ones who generally caused these rules to begin with.

It is also apparent in the TNC rules that there are protectionist measures implemented by the TNC lobbies (aimed at trying to prevent drivers from taking on private clients or to limit other rideshare companies for instance.)

To me it seems the only way to make things better is to try and chip away at the bad rules. If we try to make all the bad rules apply to everyone it will just make them stay around longer. It is very hard to erode a bad rule, especially when there is nothing to contrast it against.



> Why are you ok with some regulations like requiring insurance for public safety but not ok with other public safety rules like having meters or apps that are certified to measure distance accurately. In the case of GPS based, to ensure that the gps recording is accurate and sampled enough to ensure the route taken is actually recorded and that those calculations are accurate etc.


I don't see what a meter has to do with safety. It is all about protectionism, protecting the old ways of doing things. If I charge a flat $10 fee, it does not matter how far I drove. If you don't trust me not to rip you off you can take another cab from a more reputable company.

To an extent, even with insurance, a lot of it is BS... The taxi lobby created a failed bill in my state to require uber drivers to have 3 times as much insurance as a taxi driver, which was just a rule to stifle competition.

At least with insurance however, there is a logical reason for the rule rather than just, "Let's constrain the market and lock it down so only the current players get to play and no one else is allowed to change the game." All drivers on the road are required to have insurance, whether they are for hire or not for hire. Insurance is not a business rule as much as it is a driving rule, like the speed limit. It so happens that commercial insurance is more expensive than non-commercial insurance, but except where laws require commercial operators to carry more insurance, the main reason the insurance is more expensive is due to insurance providers deciding that commercial operation accompanies increased risk... thus they charge more, just as they charge more based on your age and gender, and they would also charge more based on your race if the law didn't forbid them to.



> A good way to end a service is to essentially lie and call it something else just to get passed regulators, it may work with enough grease for a time but eventually it will all catch up. I am fine getting rid of regulations but apply regulations fairly across the board if they are there.


I disagree. The regulations were bad to begin with, mere products of protectionism. The current regulations are lies themselves, pretending to be about safety when they are actually about stifling competition. Rideshare may be a lie but it is a whiter lie.

How do you get rid of regulations? One of the best ways is to get people used to breaking the rules so much that they don't want them any more.

Just look at marijuana laws. Widespread pot smoking leads to "medical" marijuana, which leads to recreational marijuana.

Not to be dismissive of those who seriously need marijuana for medical purposes (like fighting Parkinson's disease) but I know most of the guys with the scripts for the medical marijuana are more interested in recreational use. Marijuana got so integrated into society that now even recreational is now legal on the state level when the new law takes effect (but still illegal on the federal level.)

In Nevada the taxi lobby vehemently opposed Uber. Uber operated illegally in the state and people used it and loved it. Then they legalized it and now even more people use it and love it. The taxi lobby wants it banned again. Even though they've shown over and over again that there is unfair system they gain no ground in the legislature. Why do they keep failing? Because people love Uber. People love to ride Uber and people even like to drive Uber (although you wouldn't know it reading these boards). Banning Uber is wildly unpopular. As a result it cannot be done. Trying to make Uber follow taxi regulations is like re-banning marijuana, it just isn't going to happen.

The only way to level the playing field now that Uber is less regulated is to reduce regulations elsewhere but this will be a lengthy process.

Taxi companies have little incentive to lobby to ease regulations on themselves because they don't care about drivers, they care about companies. The only thing worse for them than allowing Uber into the state is total deregulation of taxi. They also still have some exclusive advantages legally, like street hails. The regulations are unfair and harmful in both directions. I see Uber as a stepping stone for deregulation as it cuts out carve-outs for itself. Eventually it is likely that Uber will get out-Ubered by an even less official format that will further blur lines. I see Uber's carve out under the law as a stepping stone to deregulation.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Uberfunitis said:


> I get it, you want people to tip, but they are not tipping to the level you wish that they were. I think the topic has been discussed to death but we continue to discuss it because people like talking about what they like talking about.


Sounds like you're whining about people who whine about not getting a tip. Great, you say the topic has been discussed to death but yet every post about tipping you have to chime in. Now you're apart of the problem now.


----------



## Uberfunitis

MadePenniesToday said:


> Sounds like you're whining about people who whine about not getting a tip. Great, you say the topic has been discussed to death but yet every post about tipping you have to chime in. Now you're apart of the problem now.


Not complaining at all about the people whining, simply stating that people talk about what they like to talk about. I like talking about tips, and people unreasonable expectation of a tip.


----------



## Guest

Leave a 1 star rating for those who don't tip


----------



## DRider85

Uberfunitis said:


> I see rideshare as someone who is going in a given direction anyways so they pick up someone going along the same direction and get their gas and a little extra paid for along the way. Ride share is not a job, even if people are able to make money off it. The amount paid for the ride is the tip.


Can you please give me a free ride when you are free? I mean right now you're on the forum, so it's not like you have anything better to do. I'll give you a high five.


----------



## Uberfunitis

DRider85 said:


> Can you please give me a free ride when you are free? I mean right now you're on the forum, so it's not like you have anything better to do. I'll give you a high five.


where are you at and where are you headed, and what time will you be ready to go? If I am going along the same route anyways and you can be ready when I get to your location. I don't see why not. I would not make a special trip for you, or deviate from my already planed activities. But if the stars align, why not.



Paul M Lange said:


> Leave a 1 star rating for those who don't tip


I agree if a driver does not give me a tip, for entertaining him along the route with my entertaining banter, he or she does deserve a one star indeed.


----------



## DRider85

Uberfunitis said:


> where are you at and where are you headed, and what time will you be ready to go? If I am going along the same route anyways and you can be ready when I get to your location. I don't see why not. I would not make a special trip for you, or deviate from my already planed activities. But if the stars align, why not.


Well at least I appreciate the consistency in your logic. But why do you think things should be the way you think they should be? Yes it's called rideshare but I think it more as ride hail.


----------



## Uberfunitis

DRider85 said:


> Well at least I appreciate the consistency in your logic. But why do you think things should be the way you think they should be? Yes it's called rideshare but I think it more as ride hail.


I think of it as a taxi service that is just wrongly classified.


----------



## DRider85

Uberfunitis said:


> I think of it as a taxi service that is just wrongly classified.


I agree. So I'm confused with what you are disagreeing with.


----------



## Uberfunitis

If it is a taxi service it should be regulated as one


----------



## doggerel

How about a sign that says:

TIP PING is not a city in China.

I actually saw this in a Belmar pizza joint.


----------



## Bpr2

corniilius said:


> I did get a $20 tip last night. Totally unexpected. I took off in a hurry before he asked for change.


"Do you have change for a $50? I'd really like to tip you" being said with a grin

"I don't have change, but I can take CC for tips"

Grin slowly goes from pax face "oh oh ummm okay. Yeah I'll use cc"

Gave me $5

Heh greatest part of the day.


----------



## osii

"Low Ratings are OK, Sociopaths need rides too."


----------



## Loomis24

Bpr2 said:


> "Do you have change for a $50? I'd really like to tip you" being said with a grin
> 
> "I don't have change, but I can take CC for tips"
> 
> Grin slowly goes from pax face "oh oh ummm okay. Yeah I'll use cc"
> 
> Gave me $5
> 
> Heh greatest part of the day.


I always keep cash on hand to change a $100 so I get those looks too when I say " sure, how much ya need back friend?"


----------



## Uberfunitis

Just tipped a driver today. Ordered a pool ride and paid three something for the trip for two people. The guy pulls up in a newish Lexus with leather seats that are not cracked, gets out and opens the door and even had water that was cold inside. Got to my destinations and gave him a big thanx for the ride and a dollar tip. I can tip for quality I just don't find it often.


----------



## osky818

corniilius said:


> Do you tip at Mcdonalds?


You don't tip at McDonalds because it's fast food. But I would hope you do at IHOP or a restaurant with a waiter.
It's an American tradition to tip cab drivers after getting you home safe. Ride share drivers do the same.
Drivers take major risks while driving people around. Not only are they at greater risk of being in a major accident, but also of being assaulted, falsely accused, ticketed by police and with a little imagination I'm sure you can think of so many other things that can go wrong.
The more you're out and about the greater the risk.
So I don't believe tipping a McDs employee for bringing your tray is a good comparison.
But of course you probably should tip them when they go above and beyond.


----------



## Rockocubs

I believe tips are earned and don't expect them on every trip but the ones i think they would be nice is airport runs because of handling of the bags. But they don't tip at all. Other runs are getting better every week.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

I tip at fast food places sometimes if I see someone that wows me with their hard work and great customer service. I just want them to feel they are appreciated and hard work is noticed.


----------



## u-Boat

Uberfunitis said:


> Just tipped a driver today. Ordered a pool ride and paid three something for the trip for two people. The guy pulls up in a newish Lexus with leather seats that are not cracked, gets out and opens the door and even had water that was cold inside. Got to my destinations and gave him a big thanx for the ride and a dollar tip. I can tip for quality I just don't find it often.


I'm trying to decide who's the bigger D-bag... the driver for accepting pool rides in a new Lexus or you for tipping him $1.


----------



## Ace Richards

Nobody tips the bus driver, nobody tips the jitney driver, why should
anybody tip the Uber driver?


----------



## Uberfunitis

u-Boat said:


> I'm trying to decide who's the bigger D-bag... the driver for accepting pool rides in a new Lexus or you for tipping him $1.


Was that too much of a tip? Normally I would not even have tipped that amount.



Ace Richards said:


> Nobody tips the bus driver, nobody tips the jitney driver, why should
> anybody tip the Uber driver?


UberPool and Lyft Line is essentially a bus service.


----------



## Ace Richards

I can get to the mall or beach for less than the cost of a bus or parking!
The drivers who work "FOR" Uber deserve what they get! BUPKAS!


----------



## osky818

Ace Richards said:


> Nobody tips the bus driver, nobody tips the jitney driver, why should
> anybody tip the Uber driver?


Bus drivers earn a lot more then Ride share drivers ~$23.00 hr and get full benefits. They don't pay for gas, insurance, business taxes. They also don't have to drive passengers to a drive thru and wait around for 7 cents a minute. Many people forget that drivers have to drive a few miles to reach them, that cost gas money.
I have many friends that have been Uber/Lyft drivers and they all have said the same. It's not worth it!
Most drivers if you ask them they will tell you that they lose money on pool rides, but they have to take them.
When I take a short ride that's cheap, I'll tip my drivers to make it worth it for them.


----------



## Ace Richards

If you don't want to go broke then I would submit an application to work as a
bus driver!


----------



## osky818

Ace Richards said:


> If you don't want to go broke then I would submit an application to work as a
> bus driver!


Haha wonderful suggestion, but then who's gonna drive all the drunk people home


----------



## Uberfunitis

osky818 said:


> Haha wonderful suggestion, but then who's gonna drive all the drunk people home


They made it home before uber and lyft. There are things like designated drivers, buses, and just spending the night at somebody house and going home in the morning. The drunks will get home just fine without Uber or Lyft.


----------



## u-Boat

Uberfunitis said:


> They made it home before uber and lyft. There are things like designated drivers, buses, and just spending the night at somebody house and going home in the morning. The drunks will get home just fine without Uber or Lyft.


More like... they hopped in their cars and drove home drunk.


----------



## Uberfunitis

u-Boat said:


> More like... they hopped in their cars and drove home drunk.


I am sure that some did as some still do.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Ace Richards said:


> Nobody tips the bus driver, nobody tips the jitney driver, why should
> anybody tip the Uber driver?


Because the Uber is providing a customized service for the rider, unlike the bus, which travels in a specific set route.


Uberfunitis said:


> UberPool and Lyft Line is essentially a bus service.


The Uber provides transportation to a specific, various locations to fit the needs of individual riders, unlike a bus.
-------------------------------------------------------------
The salary of a bus or uber driver is irrelevant.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Taxi2Uber said:


> The Uber provides transportation to a specific, various locations to fit the needs of individual riders, unlike a bus.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> The salary of a bus or uber driver is irrelevant.


The bus provides transportation also to specific and various locations that must go threw other locations and stops to get there just like UberPool or LyftLine. The only difference between a bus and an UberPool is that the bus runs a predictable route, where as the UberPool is random based on who happens to be riding at the same time using that service. I have in UberPool before been picked up and made it close to being home only to get another rider near the original pick up location that must now be picked up before I can be dropped off assuming that I am even the next drop off at that point.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Ace Richards said:


> Nobody tips the bus driver, nobody tips the jitney driver, why should
> anybody tip the Uber driver?


if you knew how much the bus drivers were making (at least in my area) you'll laugh. Starting wage is well above $30 and, vacation time, sick leave, the benefits  you really think they need to get tipped?! Their salary is already flush with taxpayers' money.



Uberfunitis said:


> Was that too much of a tip? Normally I would not even have tipped that amount.
> 
> UberPool and Lyft Line is essentially a bus service.


Not sure how much you tip but I barely tip $1. It's usually around $5. But my rides are short. SF is small.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Because the Uber is providing a customized service for the rider, unlike the bus, which travels in a specific set route.
> 
> The Uber provides transportation to a specific, various locations to fit the needs of individual riders, unlike a bus.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> The salary of a bus or uber driver is irrelevant.


Uber pool is a bit like the bus, it's definitely a lot cheaper but not the same cheap (for pax anyways, what you net differs). But you're always guaranteed a seat on pool vs bus. You also would probably get to your destination faster given less stops and its customized so it's door to door.


----------



## Uberfunitis

sellkatsell44 said:


> if you knew how much the bus drivers were making (at least in my area) you'll laugh. Starting wage is well above $30 and, vacation time, sick leave, the benefits  you really think they need to get tipped?! Their salary is already flush with taxpayers' money.
> 
> Not sure how much you tip but I barely tip $1. It's usually around $5. But my rides are short. SF is small.
> 
> Uber pool is a bit like the bus, it's definitely a lot cheaper but not the same cheap (for pax anyways, what you net differs). But you're always guaranteed a seat on pool vs bus. You also would probably get to your destination faster given less stops and its customized so it's door to door.


So a tip is based on how much the worker is making and not on the service provided? Retail workers are some of the worst paid out there and among the most helpful and service oriented but yet they make no tip.

As to you tipping $5 and taking mostly short trips that is close to a 100% tip if not greater for what the driver is making, that seems to me like a crazy tip and not for simply doing their job.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Uberfunitis said:


> The bus provides transportation also to specific and various locations that must go threw other locations and stops to get there just like UberPool or LyftLine. The only difference between a bus and an UberPool is that the bus runs a predictable route, where as the UberPool is random based on who happens to be riding at the same time using that service.


Right, as I pointed out, a bus route has fixed, limited stops while uberpool has virtually unlimited stops based on the specific destination of the rider. Strange you would make a statement, then counter your own statement.



Uberfunitis said:


> I have in UberPool before been picked up and made it close to being home only to get another rider near the original pick up location that *must now be picked up before I can be dropped off* assuming that I am even the next drop off at that point.


Not true. The driver could drop you off first if it makes better sense. I have done it several times. Drop off rider out of uber's suggested order, and then selected reason. I forget the wording but it something like "makes more sense."



sellkatsell44 said:


> Uber pool is a bit like the bus, it's definitely a lot cheaper but not the same cheap (for pax anyways, what you net differs). But you're always guaranteed a seat on pool vs bus. You also would probably get to your destination faster given less stops and its *customized* so it's door to door.


Yup, uberpool is not a bus service.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Taxi2Uber said:


> Right, as I pointed out, a bus route has fixed, limited stops while uberpool has virtually unlimited stops based on the specific destination of the rider. Strange you would make a statement, then counter your own statement.


The point was that the bus is more reliable because it has a fixed route. UberPool could take a trip that should take 15 min and turn it into something that takes over an hour with other people being added to the trip on the fly.


----------



## shmil

TedInTampa said:


> My suggestion and experience can be found here:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


----------



## shmil

corniilius said:


> I did get a $20 tip last night. Totally unexpected. I took off in a hurry before he asked for change.


If its me I don't drive near the neighborhood for at least a week.
All kidding aside, my wife and I went on a trip to Budapest,about 8 years ago and since I was not familiar with their currency I gave the cab driver that drove us from the airport $50 tip instead of $5.
I'm sure that was a good day for him.



Smiley1T said:


> I made my sign!! Thanks! I worked 5 hours yesterday and made $96 from Uber and $110 in tips!! I'm sure this won't always happen but it sure felt good yesterday!


----------



## osky818

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber / Lyft are rideshare, Unless we are doing uberPool / LyftLine or some sort of destination filter than we are not doing ride share at all. If we are not doing those things than we are false advertising exactly what we are doing here.
> 
> If we are doing this as a job, than it is no different than a Taxi and needs to be regulated as a taxi with meters that are certified proper markings on vehicles etc... whatever is required where you drive.
> 
> Either way A rideshare or a taxi neither deserves a tip, as it was not negotiated before agreeing to provide the service. I do not abide by unwritten rules. If you want a tip to be part of your compensation than negotiate that into the price, though than it is not really a tip and just compensation.
> 
> I get it, you want people to tip, but they are not tipping to the level you wish that they were. I think the topic has been discussed to death but we continue to discuss it because people like talking about what they like talking about.
> 
> It cost more than a bus to take an Uber / Lyft, even pool is multiples more expensive than a bus. That extra pay is for the extra service of being dropped off at the door and not at some bus stop. Why should I tip when I am already paying for that service.


I'm curious to know if you tip at restaurants since the tip is not mandatory and not negotiated into the price ?


----------



## Uberfunitis

osky818 said:


> I'm curious to know if you tip at restaurants since the tip is not mandatory and not negotiated into the price ?


If I will not be going to that restaurant again, there is no way that I will tip as they like ride share drivers have no leverage in getting a tip. Those restaurants that I will return to and eat again I will tip. The tip is not voluntary it is being given in that case due to extortion as in if I do not tip they will do crap to my food if I return.


----------



## shmil

Uberfunitis said:


> Most don't tip it is Ubers policy that tips are not required or expected.


That is no longer the case.
Uber added the tip option on the app. for a reason.


----------



## Uberfunitis

shmil said:


> That is no longer the case.
> Uber added the tip option on the app. for a reason.


To give an option, they still are not expected nor required.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

shmil said:


> Most don't tip it is Ubers policy that tips are not required or expected. is no longer the case.
> Uber added the tip option on the app. for a reason.


Uber still emphasizes on the app and website that tipping isn't necessary, even though they now permit it on the app.

Its going to take a while for passengers to understand the expectations have changed. You have to give them 10 or 15 years to get on the boat.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Do I need to tip?

No, tipping is voluntary. If you do decide to tip, you can do so right within the app in select countries.

Directly from their website when asked directly if I need to tip....

https://www.uber.com/ride/how-uber-works/


----------



## I_Like_Spam

One of the misconceptions that Uber Partners have about Uber is that Uber is just the modern answer to taxis.

False- taxis are just a minor industry in most places in America- Uber wants to replace the private car and public transportation, become the every day preferred method of transportation for the unwashed masses. And people don't tip on transit buses.

Uber's quest has always been a lot bigger than just decimating cabs, its worldwide hegemony over ground tranportation.


----------



## Johnydoo

For the last month, each time I rate less than 3 stars, I get a tip! Today, is no exception, my last trip I gave them 2 stars for being weird, I got $2.

Once I decided to downrate them (usually first 10 seconds of trip), I just let them be, silence all the way, plus I drive like no one is in the backseats. 

When I am nice I get no tip (I don't really care about tips), and when I am a drihole I get a tip, go figure!


----------

